# Alex-Heartboy-Katrina Rescue - 1998-12/24/12



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of Alex. What a gorgeous, loveable face!

I hope there were buckets and buckets of tennis balls waiting for you at the bridge, Alex...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear Alex has passed, godspeed beautiful boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read of the loss of beautiful Alex. He had such a lovely sweet smile!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

What a beautiful guy ... My sincere condolences. I hope our beloved Kodiak found a new friend in Alex at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Alex was a gorgeous old boy. Sleep softly sweet boy!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Alex was a beautiful boy and will be sadly missed. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace dear Alex. You have many new friends waiting to play with you at the bridge.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your Alex. He had a sweet, sweet face, and we can all relate to the tennis ball lover in him. My Buddy would carry 3 of them around at a time. They truly are "Golden"; golden hearts, golden eyes, and golden souls. He is free now and running and racing around with all of our fur babies at the Bridge! Hugs and peace to you.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. How wonderful you were able to rescue him and give some wonderful years of being spoiled and loved. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace - Alex.
Look at his happy face and sweet smile ... He was a handsome heart boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of lovely Alex. He looks like such a sweet and gentle boy with a lovely golden smile. Run free at the bridge!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Alex, such a handsome boy, I'm sure there are loads of tennis balls at the bridge

Play hard and sleep softly Alex


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Alex! There are all the tennis balls your heart desires at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for the loss of Alex. Their time with us is measured in moments we will never forget. One day these moments will become eternal. Hugs.


----------

